# Hydraulic driven UTV snow blower!



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd like a unit for my ATV!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

there is another thread about this already.... it had quite a few comments


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks expensive!


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

The Kimpex units are $5000. Way overpriced.


----------

